# Pizza sauce #2



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 (15 oz) cans tomato sauce
2 (6oz) cans tomato paste
1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese
1/4 worcestershire sauce
2 tbsp oregano
2 tbp brown sugar
1/4 tsp tabasco sauce
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp onion powder
1 tbsp a1 steak sauce

Combine all ingredients and mix well. Let stand for 1 hour before using.


----------

